# 100% topsoil for substrate?



## rj1965

I am going to buy a Russian tortoise today and was wondering if there would be any reason not to use 100% topsoil. I figured it would be nice for the tortoise to burrow into. Thanks!


----------



## Yvonne G

Top soil is fine if it doesn't have any additives.


----------



## rj1965

emysemys said:


> Top soil is fine if it doesn't have any additives.



If 100% topsoil will work fine, why do I not see that anyone uses it on this forum? Is there any advantage of coco coir over topsoil? I see that many add a layer of cypress mulch on top of the topsoil-any advantage of this over just topsoil? Thanks so much


----------



## Yvonne G

You don't see us using it because most of us prefer other types of substrate.

Ideally, your tortoise would live outside in a nice large habitat and the need for substrate would not be there. They do much better outside. But, if you have to have him indoors, then my choice of substrate is cypress mulch. To each his own.


----------



## rj1965

Can I ask why your personal preference is to use cypress mulch instead of topsoil? Thanks


----------



## Yvonne G

Hi James:

I prefer cypress mulch because you can moisten it and it doesn't turn sour or get moldy. It doesn't stick to their food. They can eat it and it doesn't cause impaction.


----------



## yagyujubei

I just dig up dirt from outside, or get bags of topsoil. I sprinkle a little coir on top to keep mud down. If you buy bags of topsoil, check mix most are peat and sand. I use a humus/manure blend. Seems more like dirt.


----------



## rj1965

Good to know, thanks to you both. I was thinking of placing topsoil on the bottom then cypress mulch or coir on top so the little guy can burrow


----------



## cherylim

I use 100% topsoil myself. It works brilliantly for me.


----------



## ascott

For the RFs I use good ole yard dirt...organic soil and coco coir sprinkled on the top for good measure.....

My CDTs get all natural earth.....lol....they live outside (except for winter brumate)...


----------



## lynnedit

Pretty much personal preference. Topsoil or coir or cypress mulch are all great. Some mix and match; cypress mulch around food and water dishes for ease of cleaning. Topsoil elsewhere for digging, etc.
Main thing to remember is to turn the substrate weekly to keep it fresher. Add water as needed (I use the teapot) to keep the lower levels moist.
Good job doing your research!


----------



## rj1965

lynnedit said:


> Pretty much personal preference. Topsoil or coir or cypress mulch are all great. Some mix and match; cypress mulch around food and water dishes for ease of cleaning. Topsoil elsewhere for digging, etc.
> Main thing to remember is to turn the substrate weekly to keep it fresher. Add water as needed (I use the teapot) to keep the lower levels moist.
> Good job doing your research!



I just bought something called reptile carpet which resembles astro turf which I placed the water and food dishes on. Seems to be working well. Thanks!


----------



## Zamric

I'm glad this question was asked. I haven't started building my habitat for baby RF yet but was planing a terrariam look for it and thinking about top soil for the plants and a mossy floor for the baby.


----------



## Kristina

I use organic humus (basically a very rich composted soil) that I buy at Home Depot for less than $2 a bag. For babies I will sometimes layer some sphagnum moss over the top. I like it because it is cheap, easy to use as a bioactive substrate, hold moisture well, and is very easy to dig in. 

I personally stopped using cypress mulch because I can't find any in my area that is small pieces rather than very large chunks, and I don't like the big chunks.


----------



## Madkins007

I really don't like using primarily soil indoors for many reasons. It weighs a ton, it compacts hard, it really does not help a lot with humidity, the tortoises and everything in the habitat get really dirty, etc. I'm also not a fan of layered substrates- they tend to not stay that way for long.

My personal preferences are for one of two options for my Red-foots, and I really think I would use them for pretty much all other common pet species as well.

1. Cypress or similar bark/shredded wood options (especially orchid bark/Douglas fir). Light weight, cheap, does not compact much, and helps support humidity. The downside is that you cannot grow plants right in it, and some people get pests (which occur a lot in topsoil as well.)

2. A bioactive substrate, which is basically a small-scale compost pile. Combine soil, sand or kitty litter, organics like mulch or leaf litter, and maybe some moss or coir for additional moisture. Inoculate with garden soil, add worms and isopods or sow bugs, and let it percolate for about a month (you can use it while it percolates.) When fully operational, it will change the nature of the soil so it is 'silky' rather than 'sticky' and does not stick to the torts as much. It also looses any smell, resists pests (in part due to the isopods), and can even 'digest' small amounts of food or fecal wastes. Still pretty heavy, and takes a little work to set-up and run (not much, though) but in my own experience, it is far better than a plain soil substrate. You can even grow plants in it.


----------



## SteveP

I use about 70% top soil and 30% play sand.


----------



## ripper7777777

I have 1" layer of cypress mulch, than 3"s of top soil, coir and soil from the yard, and than an 1" of cypress mulch on top. I have live plants growing in there and let worms loose in there. I want it to be it's own biosphere. I prefer the top layer of mulch, it helps keep the torts clean and dry and keep the soil moist.


----------



## rj1965

ripper7777777 said:


> I have 1" layer of cypress mulch, than 3"s of top soil, coir and soil from the yard, and than an 1" of cypress mulch on top. I have live plants growing in there and let worms loose in there. I want it to be it's own biosphere. I prefer the top layer of mulch, it helps keep the torts clean and dry and keep the soil moist.



Good idea...


----------



## rj1965

rj1965 said:


> ripper7777777 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have 1" layer of cypress mulch, than 3"s of top soil, coir and soil from the yard, and than an 1" of cypress mulch on top. I have live plants growing in there and let worms loose in there. I want it to be it's own biosphere. I prefer the top layer of mulch, it helps keep the torts clean and dry and keep the soil moist.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Good idea...
Click to expand...



What is the purpose of mixing sand with topsoil? I know that playsand itself can get in the tortoise's eyes, but doesnt it just get swallowed up with the dirt, or does it help in a certain aspect? Thanks.


----------



## ripper7777777

Personally I don't use sand, you add sand to keep the soil loose, but I used a cheap top soil for my Hermanns and it had sand and they like to burrow so they were constantly covered in sand. It's an outdoor enclosure so I added several inches of mulch to keep them out of the sandy stuff.

Also I have a hide dug out under the slate that is under the heat lamp, inside the hide I have a mix of cypress and peat moss so they can burrow in and not get dirty.


I use a Scott's brand Organic top soil, it has no additives just soil and peat moss. Be careful with Scotts though a lot of their stuff has Miracle Grow in it, so read the package.


----------



## rj1965

ripper7777777 said:


> Personally I don't use sand, you add sand to keep the soil loose, but I used a cheap top soil for my Hermanns and it had sand and they like to burrow so they were constantly covered in sand. It's an outdoor enclosure so I added several inches of mulch to keep them out of the sandy stuff.
> 
> Also I have a hide dug out under the slate that is under the heat lamp, inside the hide I have a mix of cypress and peat moss so they can burrow in and not get dirty.
> 
> 
> I use a Scott's brand Organic top soil, it has no additives just soil and peat moss. Be careful with Scotts though a lot of their stuff has Miracle Grow in it, so read the package.



Good to know, thank you


----------



## Madkins007

The role of sand or kitty litter in a bioactive substrate is to provide a place for the beneficial bacteria to live- they need the pores in these materials or stuff like lava rock to colonize. Further, sand helps prevent some compacting of the soil and helps with drainage.

Sand CAN cause impactions in tortoises that eat it, and are dehydrated enough that they don't pass it. But most tortoises in the world live on or near sandy soil, so if an impaction is occurring, it is probably due to errors in the cares.


----------



## Lulu

I use topsoil. I sometimes mix it with coir to increase humidity. It usually depends on what I have. I also use mulch on top sometimes, but not usually with a digging tortoise, because it will be thrown all akimbo anyway. It has always worked fine for me.


----------

